# McPhee, Colin (1900-1964)



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The first paragraph of the wikipedia page sums up exactly what I'd want to share:



> Colin McPhee... was a Canadian composer and musicologist... primarily known for being the first Western composer to make an ethnomusicological study of Bali, and for the quality of that work. He also composed music influenced by that of Bali and Java decades before such compositions that were based on world music became widespread.


His most famous work is _Tabuh-Tabuhan_, which deserves to be much more widely known for pioneering the influence of gamelan on the western classical tradition.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Love Colin McPhee. I know it's cliché to say it, but he was one of those way ahead of his time. Even the non-world music works, like his Nocturne for orchestra. Magnificent composer.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I thought I might give a taste of McPhee's magnum opus for the uninitiated:


----------

